# The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur*

						Der Regisseur der Netflix-Serie The Witcher hat im Gepsräch mit der Webseite Dual Shockers erklärt, dass die Schlacht in der letzten Folge der ersten Staffel die bislang Komplexeste war, die er jemals gedreht hat. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur*


----------



## Rollora (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur*

Grade bei den Kampfszenen hätte man sich Hilfe von auswärts holen sollen, da hat Witcher noch aufholbedarf. So unterhaltsam die Serie ist, man hat oft das Gefühl bei Schnitt, Fokus, Kameraführung etc sind Amateure am Werk.


----------



## Jallafonso (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur*

Magst Du 2-3 Beispiele anführen bei welchen Produktionen Du die Kampfszenen besser findest und was genau??
Also Inhalt (realisti., stylistisch schöne Choreographie, "neue" Kämpfe/Schlachten - man hat ja schon einiges gesehen wenn man >20/30/40 ist), Setting (Drehort, Kostüme, Größe der Schlacht/Einzelkampf), Technik (Schnittweise, Format etc, Helligkeit)...
Ich persönlich mag es, wenn mehr Zeit in das Training der Schauspieler investiert wird und man es sich dann erlauben kann, die Kamera ruhiger draufzuhalten.

Die kurzen Cuts oder eine verwackelte Kamera ist für mich Betrug, wenn damit künstlich Spannung aufgebaut werden soll.
Abseits von lebensechtem Realismus sind die ersten (und einzig wahren) 96 hours kompromisslos gut (Finale auf dem Boot ausgenommen).


----------



## Wieselwurm (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur*

Gerade die Kampfszenen haben mir besonders gut gefallen. Bei Gerald kann man zb den Kampfstiel sehen den er auch im Spiel hat. Was mir sehr gut gefällt. 
Ich habe sofort die Bewegungen aus dem Spiel erkannt und war richtig überrascht das er anscheinend richtig trainiert hat um das so hin zu bekommen. 
Keiner der Kämpfe war nicht nachvollziehbar.
Jennifer sollte aber weniger mit Schwertern und mehr mit Magie hantieren. Bei ihr sieht man die fehlende Übung!  Verbesserungspotential gibt es natürlich aber im großen und ganzen bin ich persönlich sehr positiv überrascht von der Umsetzung!


----------



## Rollora (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher-Serie: Kampfszenen so aufwendig wie noch nie für den Regisseur*



Jallafonso schrieb:


> Magst Du 2-3 Beispiele anführen bei welchen Produktionen Du die Kampfszenen besser findest und was genau??


Muss ich das wirklich?
Schon allein die Schlachtszene in der ersten Episode war total lächelrich. Geritten gegen Fußsoldaten. Schau dir an wie die Kämpfe verlaufen, jeder tut irgendwie irgendwas, keine Dichte, wenig tatsächliches Chaos usw usf.
Schlecht fokussiert und viel verwackle, schlechte Choreografie, unpassender POV bzw Bildausschnitt. Die Kämpfe wirken eben billig.
Und da gibts eben z.B. in GOT bessere Beispiele. DIe Kämpfe in GOT machen teils keinen Sinn vom Aufbau her, aber sie wirken eben auch nicht so billig gemacht und undurchdacht/schlecht geschnitten etc.
Einfach nochmal Episode 1 reinhauen, dann weißt du vielleicht was ich meine - und falls nicht muss man auch nicht drüber streiten, Geschmäcker sind verschieden und ich bin eben anderes gewohnt .


Wieselwurm schrieb:


> Jennifer


WER?


----------

